# Finally!! Got to it!



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been wanting to build this rack for years! To me, it is the ultimate bead tool, and I am soooh happy it finally got done. This is going to be one handy accessory to have. 

It is designed to hold the entire line of 11.0 Delica seed beads so ALL Delica beads are visible at a glance. Right now, there are about 200 bead swatches on the rack which is all I have done so far. There WILL be 1105 of them when I have completed making them, all. Gee, just 900 more to go!!! But I can bead them up at the rate of 10 to 12 swatches a day, so it's going to take me awhile to do them all. 

When all 1105 swatches are on the rack it will be just about filled to the max...all 10 rows! But know what? I find it very relaxing to be making these little no-brainers, they bead up fast anyway. I often do them while I am at the dentist or the Doctor's office. I work from my little portable beading tin that I use when beading away from home - pictured here next to some newly made swatches.

I designed this rack so that the rods (actually these are bicycle spokes) can pop on and off the hooks very easliy yet not fall off if tipped over. ...in case you want to take down a row to maybe add new swatches or take some off. After I get all 11 hundred swatches beaded up and on the rack, I will take them all down and rearrange them by color. Right now they are arranged in numerical order, that way I can make sure what beads swatches I missed or don't have on the rack.

The stand the rack sits in comes apart in 3 pieces. That way it can be easily carried around with you and it's quite sturdy, too! This rack can be used in other ways as well: maybe for holding bobbins, or threads, or for earringsbeing displayed at craft shows. I am sure you can think of even more ways it can serve. Anyway I love it for my bead swatches!!!


----------



## Aubreys gramma (Dec 26, 2014)

That looks really cool, but forgive me I am not a beader. What are the swatches used for and why (other then the cool factor) is this handy.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I do beads, but I don't see the need for swatches. When I first saw the picture, I thought it was tubes of beads hanging. For me, that would be more practical as I wouldn't want to waste beads doing swatches. Thank you for the idea, I think it would be great for hanging the tubes of beads.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Aubrey,
If I knew what it is that is your forte, I could equate this rack better to something you do. But you said you are not a beader, so I will guess maybe you like knitting or crocheting or sewing. If so, picture this rack being used intead to hold little squares of swatches that are made up of yarn, or crochet threads, or fabric...just bits of those materials glued onto a small square of card stock or even paper and then hung on this rack. Wouldn't it be nice to see all of what you have on hand or in inventory...at a single glance? Well that is what my bead rack does. It shows me all my colors: all my bead finishes, all my glossies or satins, my opagues, pearls and opals...the list is vast. I can now see how to create a better color combo when I design my beaded tapestries. Hope I helped!
Dusty


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

JillF said:


> I do beads, but I don't see the need for swatches. When I first saw the picture, I thought it was tubes of beads hanging. For me, that would be more practical as I wouldn't want to waste beads doing swatches. Thank you for the idea, I think it would be great for hanging the tubes of beads.


But then the rack woiuld have to be about 3 feet wide and high (or more) to hold the tubes. I know because just look at the wall space the tubes take up in the bead stores.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm not a beader either, but it really is cool and ingenious. You are to be commended for it. Great job !!! I for one say if it makes your life easier, GO FOR IT!!


----------



## Aubreys gramma (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey Dusti, thanks for the explanation! Makes perfect sense now. Good work and enjoy!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Having seen some of your previous work, I can understand the need for knowing what you have on hand. I am guilty of running to the store to get something only to find out I already had it. Your post gave me ideas as I have tons of craft items and fabrics in tubs and boxes. It would be nice to know what I have on hand versus taking the time of looking through everything and then having to put it all up again.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Fabulous idea and work.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Aubreys gramma said:


> Hey Dusti, thanks for the explanation! Makes perfect sense now. Good work and enjoy!


Aubrey...you are most welcome!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Dusti said:


> But then the rack woiuld have to be about 3 feet wide and high (or more) to hold the tubes. I know because just look at the wall space the tubes take up in the bead stores.


3 feet by 3 feet sounds OK by me, and I probably wouldn't have every single color, or maybe I would. Better to have the space, right? I could make it in two or more pieces so that I can add to it. Great idea, thanks.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a wonderful tool for inventory and color selection!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> Having seen some of your previous work, I can understand the need for knowing what you have on hand. I am guilty of running to the store to get something only to find out I already had it. Your post gave me ideas as I have tons of craft items and fabrics in tubs and boxes. It would be nice to know what I have on hand versus taking the time of looking through everything and then having to put it all up again.


This rack took me an hour to make mostly because I was so darn meticulous about getting the precise space measurement exact between rods (spokes). If you are thinking about making such a rack...buy those small clear plastic decorative hooks that come 20 to a pack which means they can support 10 rods (one at each end). These little guys are super, super strong and PERFECT for holding the spokes. They have a double backing on them...you have to peel off the paper so the glue sides can be used. I highly recommend them!! Then go to any bicycle shop and buy 10 spokes like I did ,or buy wood dowels from the lumber yard or home depot depending how big you want your rack. I bought the 9 1/2" spokes (I think)..maybe 9 5/8? Anyway, they have different sizes. Just buy the nice chrome looking ones. They cost about 1.50 each. Spokes come with screw on/off caps so whatever you put on the spoke can be taken off, again. I use jeweler's price tags (which I glue on to my swatches) to hang my swatches up, with. You may use some other kind of glue but I used Aileens Jewelry and Glass glue because my beads are glass and my tags are plastic, not paper or card stock so most other glues won't work for glass and plastic at the same time. Card stock takes any kind of glue. I choose to opt for the stronger stuff!

...and I know what a pain in the neck it is to go on a search mission. Whatta waste of ones' valuable time, that is! I have my bead taboret right next to me, about 8 inches from where I sit. It has 10 drawers and it still irks me to have to rummage through the drawers to see what bead number so and so looks like. I could look in my book, too, but even there I have to flip thru pages. The rack is purrrrrrrfect! Hear me purring? LOL!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a serious amount of beeds! Don't drop any, be the very devil to pick up I am sure.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I would have never thought of this, you're a genius!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

JillF said:


> I would have never thought of this, you're a genius!


Well, thank you! Not so much a genius as a desperate beader! LOL!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL. I just have the small wood ones that twelve tubes can stand up in, with drawers underneath. Not enough for that many colors, but handy when you're working.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's great, my husband and I made my warping board so that it comes apart but won't fall apart. Good job.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

JillF said:


> LOL. I just have the small wood ones that twelve tubes can stand up in, with drawers underneath. Not enough for that many colors, but handy when you're working.


What do you use your beads for? Sounds like you love them as much as I do. :thumbup:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> That's great, my husband and I made my warping board so that it comes apart but won't fall apart. Good job.


Hmmmm...a warping board? I assume you don't mean the opposite of weft, right? Like in loom work using beads? In any case curious to see a pic. Got one?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I make regular beaded jewelry and some knitted jewelry with beads. At the moment, I'm trying to make a beaded scarf for myself, but I keep getting sidetracked. My brother was just diagnosed with lung cancer, so I want to make him an afghan. They figure he has only two months, so it will definitely come first. And anything else I can think of that he might like. I'm feeling a little useless for him, since he's in Ohio and I'm in Arizona. But I digress, yes, I absolutely love beads. Almost as much as knitting. I've done knitting longer.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Fantastic, great idea :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love "organization" for its own sake so I love your bead rack. It is ingenious. As a fellow beader, I admit it would be nice to know what is in my stash. Having said that, I don't have enough years left in me to do swatches. So I wind up with buying thing I don't really need. It's a trade-off! I would like a rack to store my bead tubes but haven't figured it out yet. These things are probably available on the Internet, but this project will just have to wait in line.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Dusti, didn't you do a lot of knitting ? Or do I have the wrong person?


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

What a sense of accomplishment you must feel!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

JillF said:


> I make regular beaded jewelry and some knitted jewelry with beads. At the moment, I'm trying to make a beaded scarf for myself, but I keep getting sidetracked. My brother was just diagnosed with lung cancer, so I want to make him an afghan. They figure he has only two months, so it will definitely come first. And anything else I can think of that he might like. I'm feeling a little useless for him, since he's in Ohio and I'm in Arizona. But I digress, yes, I absolutely love beads. Almost as much as knitting. I've done knitting longer.


Jill, I feel your pain and I am so very sorry for your both. I pray you both find the strength to get thru this. I watched my brother slowly wane away when he was 25. I was 10 then and didn't understand what was going on with him. Years later it bothered me more. I wish parents would talk to their children so we could say goodbye too. My heart is with you.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> I love "organization" for its own sake so I love your bead rack. It is ingenious. As a fellow beader, I admit it would be nice to know what is in my stash. Having said that, I don't have enough years left in me to do swatches. So I wind up with buying thing I don't really need. It's a trade-off! I would like a rack to store my bead tubes but haven't figured it out yet. These things are probably available on the Internet, but this project will just have to wait in line.


...what about cutting out a nice solid square of card stock about the size of my swatches and just spread a bit of glue on the card and then sprinkle a tad bit of beads onto the wet glue and let dry...no beading!! Then poke a hole in the card and slide it on to the spoke. Don't laugh...it could work! 
:!:


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

dotcarp2000 said:


> Dusti, didn't you do a lot of knitting ? Or do I have the wrong person?


Yes, that's me and believe me I CAN'T WAIT TO GET BACK TO IT! This painting business I went and got myself involved in, completely stopped me from knitting...no time for knitting. Well, good news, I stopped painting (really glad I did) and will never paint again and so now I am back to being just me rather than spending the rest of life doing something I don't have a passion for.

I have these projects I want to clear up first before I get back to my knitting. In June (maybe July) I will be doing plenty of knitting because I will be teaching a class on making dolls at the center where I attend an art group called "Easel." I still will be attending the art group, but I won't be doing anymore painting, just tapestry beading...anything else, but. I thought I was supposed to be doing the class in April but I was wrong.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

kathycapp said:


> What a sense of accomplishment you must feel!


Thank you Kathy, yes, I am very happy to have this rack finally here; it will be invaluable to me!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

judystar said:


> I'm not a beader either, but it really is cool and ingenious. You are to be commended for it. Great job !!! I for one say if it makes your life easier, GO FOR IT!!


I do too! :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

An absolutely genius idea. I do not do that much beading but I do have a large selection of beads which is always growing from buying what is already in my stash. I love your idea.

Enjoy your art,
GrandmaNona


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I have done some beadwork in the past, and I would love to see some pictures of some of your beaded projects!


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

This will look stunning once done.love anything like this.please show us a pic when done.im very envious off all your beads.i started makeing jewerlly last year and love doing it but haven't got hardly enough beads.so carry on all your great work.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

You're not only clever - you are EXTREMELY clever!! And I'm sure you have a real money-maker here! You should hurry to get it copyrighted (to prevent copiers from marketing it).

Good luck and don't be so free with your next invention, okay? This world is full of thieves!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> You're not only clever - you are EXTREMELY clever!! And I'm sure you have a real money-maker here! You should hurry to get it copyrighted (to prevent copiers from marketing it).
> 
> Good luck and don't be so free with your next invention, okay? This world is full of thieves!


I know what you mean, but I think it's too late for that...I am already on the "good ideas to swipe" list because I sure do see a lot of my stuff out there and no doubt this will be out there too soon enough, but at least I have a head start on them. :roll: 
Thanks for the kind words! 
Dusty


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Great design and great idea! Well done


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

JillF said:


> I do beads, but I don't see the need for swatches. When I first saw the picture, I thought it was tubes of beads hanging. For me, that would be more practical as I wouldn't want to waste beads doing swatches. Thank you for the idea, I think it would be great for hanging the tubes of beads.


Have you ever found that the finished article looks far different than the beads in the tube? Frequently the color of beads in the tube will not look the same when made up. Swatches would be a wonderful resource. Often I'll select a group of beads and start a project only to rip it apart and start over because the colors didn't mesh as I thought they would.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Wonderful idea and so kind of you to provide such excellent details. Noticed you are doing tapestry beading so you really need this tool. Assumed you used peyote stitch? How do you store the beads? All in identical containers? Delica numerical order? How many of the 1100 colors do you now have?
Again, wonderful work.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Longtimer said:


> Wonderful idea and so kind of you to provide such excellent details. Noticed you are doing tapestry beading so you really need this tool. Assumed you used peyote stitch? How do you store the beads? All in identical containers? Delica numerical order? How many of the 1100 colors do you now have?
> Again, wonderful work.


I have every bead in the Delica 11.0 line, I kind of stay on top of that. I like keeping my stored beads in the square flip-open plastic containers, all the same size. I have a taboret that I keep next to my arm (work) chair. I keep the containers in long 3 oblong boxes in ten drawers. The boxes keep the containers neat and uniform. And yes, I peyote and also loom. But I make my own looms, the ones I bought I broke. Mine are built stronger. 
Always happy to help out a fellow beader! Thank you for stopping by!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you ALL for stopping by and taking the time to leave your comments. For those of you who asked what kind of beading I do, I HAVE already posted this stuff here a few times already but I guess you missed it. At the risk of boring everybody else here are a few of the things I did in beads.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, those are very impressive. I've never used a loom, only stringing. Just beautiful!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Your rack is awesome!!! You are so talented. Your bead collection is so huge that you sure needed a rack. Nice pictures too.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Dusti said:


> I have every bead in the Delica 11.0 line, I kind of stay on top of that. I like keeping my stored beads in the square flip-open plastic containers, all the same size. I have a taboret that I keep next to my arm (work) chair. I keep the containers in long 3 oblong boxes in ten drawers. The boxes keep the containers neat and uniform. And yes, I peyote and also loom. But I make my own looms, the ones I bought I broke. Mine are built stronger.
> Always happy to help out a fellow beader! Thank you for stopping by!


Thanks again for your answers. Anyone who has all the colors of the delicas is to be admired. Thanks again for sharing some of your work. Next you will have to tell us about your looms.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Great idea!


----------

